# Good price on this Porker 996 C2??



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

Seems to be a few porker expert on this forum, so would like to hear your views on this motor (from my work FS board)?

996 C2 Carrera 2001 Model - priced to sell! 
X plate, 2001 model. Dark blue with savanah leather interior. 24k miles. Sound pack, aluminium pack, sun roof, porsche crest wheels. Full PSH.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

You've omitted something


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Bargain.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> Bargain.


Cheap at twice the price


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Â£45k or less?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

"Wrap it up, I'll take it."


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

Doh!!!!!!! 

guy is asking 37.5k

Tempted to take off my sensible hat, but will mean I cannot make the extra Â£500 mortgage repayments. Be prudent and repay my mortage or be a devil!?? :twisted:


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

sounds like a great price
has he another ?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

chip said:


> Doh!!!!!!!
> 
> guy is asking 37.5k
> 
> Tempted to take off my sensible hat, but will mean I cannot make the extra Â£500 mortgage repayments. Be prudent and repay my mortage or be a devil!?? :twisted:


Sell the Cavalier! 

Sounds like an OK price (check tyres don't need replacing) and low mileage. Sell yer granny and go for it. :twisted:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> Sell the Cavalier!


 LOL


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

garyc said:


> Sell the Cavalier!
> 
> :


Feck off! that Cavalier gonna be a classic one day!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

chip said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Sell the Cavalier!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Ask if the car has had its first RMS death yet.

996 and 986 are prone to engine self destruction :x

This is why I got a 993.


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

Umm RMS failure does not mean engine death?

usually just a mild oil leak - which you'd notice & would be picked up at its annual inspection/service.

only serious if it leaks onto the clutch plate - and from what I read & experience its rare for that to happen.

p.s my Boxster had its RMS replaced (same engine/transmission as the 996) no hassle no fuss under warranty - you can usually push for a large %age contribution from Porsche GB even if your car is out of warranty (just need to stamp your foot a bit) they have pretty much accepted it as a parts problem.


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

sattan said:


> Umm RMS failure does not mean engine death?.....
> 
> p.s my Boxster had its RMS replaced (same engine/transmission as the 996) no hassle no fuss under warranty - you can usually push for a large %age contribution from Porsche GB even if your car is out of warranty (just need to stamp your foot a bit) they have pretty much accepted it as a parts problem.


There are some quality issues with both the 996 and 986. Engine crib death is the main.

My engine was built by a single technician who stamped his name on the case. You won't find this on a 996; this is why the 993's are as expensive as 996's on the used market.


----------



## chowy (Jul 5, 2004)

If it's an X plater then it's the older 996 3.4 300 bhp model not the latest 3.6 320 bhp model with the different front lights.

That's why it's priced at around late Â£30K!

Still it's not a bad price IMO! Any warranty left??


----------

